# WIN Orange Tree Samples FLATPICK 6 and MANDOLIN - with The Samplecast show



## reutunes (Sep 24, 2016)

*Orange Tree Samples* *Flatpick 6* and *Mandolin* are featured in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnOIc2AJFHE (this week's Samplecast)... and you can WIN BOTH (over $350 in value). Just make sure you're subscribed to the Samplecast YouTube channel and you'll be entered into the draw.

Winner announced 3rd October.

Subscribe here: http://bit.ly/2ckWYDT







Don't forget to check out this week's show which features both libraries and a whole lot more...


----------



## Hannes (Sep 27, 2016)

Very nice!
Does it help, that my birthday happens to be on the 3rd October?


----------



## reutunes (Sep 30, 2016)

Tastenklopfer said:


> Very nice!
> Does it help, that my birthday happens to be on the 3rd October?



It might do... lol. But happy birthday anyway


----------



## reutunes (Oct 4, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS to Fabio Prandoni who has won this week's competition and grabs himself a copy of Evolution Mandolin and Evolution Flatpick 6 from Orange Tree Samples. Well done!


----------

